# Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern



## Heikeline (19 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bekomme in letzter Zeit immer die Gleiche Mail von verschiedenen Absendern. 
Langsam nervt es. 
Kann mir jemand helfen, wie man das abstellen kann.

Danke und Gruß
Heike
this is advertisement
we exchange money 
h**p://wmirk.ru/

contact [email protected]***wmirk.ru

_  Links entschärft. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*

Wenn es immer der selbe Inhalt ist, schalte doch in deinem Mailclient den Filter ein und lasse es gleich löschen.

Noch besser bei deinem Mailprovider, dann brauchst du die auch nicht mehr runterladen.


----------



## Heikeline (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es immer der selbe Inhalt ist, schalte doch in deinem Mailclient den Filter ein und lasse es gleich löschen.
> 
> Noch besser bei deinem Mailprovider, dann brauchst du die auch nicht mehr runterladen.




Danke, ich hoffe, jetzt ist Ruhe. Diese Mail wurde noch an viele andere "Arcor"-Nutzer verschickt. Merkwürdig.


----------



## Heikeline (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*

Hallo,

mittlerweile habe ich schon böse E-Mail´s von Leuten bekommen, an die diese Spam-Mail´s mit meiner Absendeadresse weitergesendet werden.
Jetzt meine Frage: Werden meine Spam-Mails auch weiter verschickt, wenn sie bei meinem Provider herausgefiltert werden oder ich sie nicht öffne?.

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*

...die Frage ist etwas unklar. Wenn jemand mit deiner E-Mail-Adresse spammt, dann hat das mit deinem Abruf von Mails nichts zu tun. Du solltest dir unbedingt eine neue Adresse zulegen.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*



			
				Heikeline schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mittlerweile habe ich schon böse E-Mail´s von Leuten bekommen, an die diese Spam-Mail´s mit meiner Absendeadresse weitergesendet werden.
> Jetzt meine Frage: Werden meine Spam-Mails auch weiter verschickt, wenn sie bei meinem Provider herausgefiltert werden oder ich sie nicht öffne?.
> ...


Da kannst Du nix dafür.
Jeder kann ohne eine Eingriffsmöglichkeit von Dir unter Deinem Namen SPAM versenden.


----------



## Heikeline (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*

Danke für die Auskünfte. Ich hatte mir auch von Kazaa einen Wurm eingefangen aber sofort entfernt. Wahrscheinlich war das der Übeltäter.

Gruß Heike


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*



			
				Heikeline schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Auskünfte. Ich hatte mir auch von Kazaa einen Wurm eingefangen aber sofort entfernt. Wahrscheinlich war das der Übeltäter.
> 
> Gruß Heike


Wenn Du solchen Mist wie Kazaa einsetzt hält sich mein Mitleid etwas in Grenzen...


----------



## Heikeline (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*

Ich nicht. Sohnemann oder ein Freund von ihm. Dieses Programm wurde von mir sofort entfernt.

Gruß


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*



			
				Heikeline schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nicht. Sohnemann oder ein Freund von ihm. Dieses Programm wurde von mir sofort entfernt.
> 
> Gruß


Eine kluge Entscheidung!


----------



## Heikeline (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ständig die gleich Spam-Mail von verschiedenen Absendern*

Danke. Aber vorher gab es noch ein riesiges Gewitter.


----------

